# Reputation ?'s



## winterlover (Nov 8, 2008)

well, mine used to say thanked 8/1 and now it just say 2 so wtf? just wondering, no swamp of neg reps knocked it back either


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2008)

8/1 would have meant thanked 8 times in one thread, if i remember correctly. the 2 referes to the 2 threads you have now been thanked for . why, i could even make it 3!


----------



## winterlover (Nov 8, 2008)

ah....what? the interhnet continually confunds me
thx btw


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 8, 2008)

wait, so thanked thing is only rep for threads you started?


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, all other rep is just counted as random rep


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread wins five squints.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This thread wins five squints.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 9, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This thread wins five squints.







Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

who comes up with the saying on the rep bars?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 13, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> who comes up with the saying on the rep bars?



A genius. 



Spoiler



Probably Chris.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> A genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

